# Alcohol?



## yrblueeyedgirl (Sep 9, 2010)

HI does anyone know if you can drink  any alcohol while taking gonal - f? i'm going to a wedding party tonight and would love to have a drink , but don't wanna risk ruining anything help!


----------

